# System One diatom filter question



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a System One diatom filter and have a question or two for any of you who also have one.

While I use the petroleum jelly on the jar top, I have difficulty removing the jar. It's difficult to get a grip on the flexible plastic jar, even with a rubber flex wrench. 

Do any of you have a tip that might make removal easier?

Also, can a large mouth mayonnaise jar be substituted for the plastic jar?

I damaged my plastic jar and ordered a new one but wondered if the jar threads were standard or not. 

Don


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Don,

I've never used a System One diatom filter so I can't really give you any advice. Hopefully this will bump the thread back up and maybe someone who has used one can lend a hand.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I received the replacement jar already so it's not a "hot" issue, but it would be nice to know.

You mention that you don't have a System One. Do you have another one like the Magnum or Vortex?

I had a Vortex and didn't like the setup time, the likelihood of a leak, and the design of the filter bag. It's mostly a personal thing as many people like the Vortex. I ordered a bypass valve with mine and it leaked! I also got some diatom particles in the aquarium but that was "user error" and can be avoided with an extra step or two. 

What I like about the System One is the ease of setup and cleaning. You just dump in a small amount of diatomaceous earth (I buy mine at a pool supply store for a lot less than that sold by aqauarium shops), screw the jar on, and turn on the switch.

One "disadvantage" is that you ar enot supposed to run the System One for more than 4 hours at a time--it "needs" a 45 minute cool-down period. The Vortex has the advantage here in that it can run continuously.

However, the System One will clear a tank in less than 4 hours in many cases. You could use a timer to shut it off if you need to leave it unattended. And it won't accidentally leak or drain your tank by mistake as long as your jar is on tight (you'll know right away if it's going to leak). 

A DE filter can fix a green water tank pretty quickly, as well as clean up after a water change.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

t2000kw said:


> You mention that you don't have a System One. Do you have another one like the Magnum or Vortex?


I use a HOT Magnum. The micron cartridge and diatom powder work very well plus the filter can run until the flow completely stops. I use it mainly for water polishing now without the diatom powder.

It also comes in handy when setting up new tanks (larger ones since the flow cannot be decreased) as an extra filter for water polishing, carbon, or other media. It's a pretty hand filter to have


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I've seen some other posts elsewhere about that filter's (the Hot Magnum) ability to use DE to do a great job of filtering.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

t2000kw said:


> I've seen some other posts elsewhere about that filter's (the Hot Magnum) ability to use DE to do a great job of filtering.


Yep, I've seen before and after pics of it getting rid of GW. Looks amazing. I'm getting one in about a week and a half, actually, when I find time to head to PetSmart. =)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

epicfish said:


> Yep, I've seen before and after pics of it getting rid of GW. Looks amazing. I'm getting one in about a week and a half, actually, when I find time to head to PetSmart. =)


I've witnessed it personally a few times 

Epicfish, order the HOT online unless you can get PetSmart to price match. I think you will come out ahead even if you include shipping. I think Foster and Smith may have it on sale right now...under $50 if my memory is correct


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> While I use the petroleum jelly on the jar top, I have difficulty removing the jar. It's difficult to get a grip on the flexible plastic jar, even with a rubber flex wrench.
> 
> Do any of you have a tip that might make removal easier?
> 
> Also, can a large mouth mayonnaise jar be substituted for the plastic jar?


Evidently, the System 1 originally came with a glass jar and was switched to a plastic jar.

The product review http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/79/sort/2/cat/17/page/1
indicates a glass replacement jar is available.



> The filter I received came with a flimsy plastic jar that was very difficult to remove and cracked while I was unscrewing it after only a few uses. A vastly superior glass jar is also available and does not present any problems.


However, this comment may be dated as I have not been able to locate a glass jar replacement.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I couldn't find a glass one, either. I bought a replacement plastic one. However, it really looks like it uses a wide mouth "mayonnaise" jar thread. Next time we get some, I'll get the wide mouth jar and measure it. If it looks like it fits, I won't throw it out when it's empty and I'll try it on the System One.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

MatPat said:


> I've witnessed it personally a few times
> 
> Epicfish, order the HOT online unless you can get PetSmart to price match. I think you will come out ahead even if you include shipping. I think Foster and Smith may have it on sale right now...under $50 if my memory is correct


Petsmart will likely price match at the store. They said that they'd price match Petco's online prices, even though Petco won't honor their own online prices!

That might also be true with other online competitors. I'd ask. It's also nice to be able to return items to the local PetSmart retail store when there's a problem.


----------

